# U.S.Medicare Ban on Sex Reassignment Surgery Lifted



## Davey Jones (May 31, 2014)

*He's 74 years old for cripes sakes !!!!!!
* *Medicare can no longer automatically deny coverage requests for sex reassignment surgeries, a federal board ruled Friday in a groundbreaking decision that recognizes the procedures are medically necessary for some people who don't identify with their biological sex.**Ruling in favor of a 74-year-old transgender Army veteran whose request to have Medicare pay for her genital reconstruction was denied two years ago, a U.S. Department of Health and Human Services review board said there was no justification for a three-decade-old agency rule excluding such surgeries from treatments covered by the national health program for the elderly and disabled.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/medicare-coverage-ban-sex-change-surgery-lifted-23930665


*


----------



## Falcon (May 31, 2014)

Boy, What a relief!   I can hardly wait to slip into this darling little Vera Wang cocktail dress I bought just for the occasion,
along with the Gucci bag.


----------



## marinaio (May 31, 2014)

No problem it's only taxpayer money, there's plenty where that came from!


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Most likely they will cut SNAP benefits or medical benefits for the very poor or Social Security. Those actually help people so can't have that.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

If yer poor, you are screwed. Even with Dental, they no longer pay for root canals or caps. They will pull the tooth, clean teeth and do fillings but thats it. Paying into the system for so long, you'd think you could be able to save your teeth even if poor. You'd be thinking wrong.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Or glasses. They will pay for the exam but not the corrective lenses. Now, just exactly what good is that going to do a person who can't see to know their prescription and not be able to get glasses. Yes, I know it's a lot of money going out of taxpayers pockets but there are people who need those glasses to be able to work!


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Agreed, Linda. To get my glasses, they wanted 75 bucks. The exam was free. Once every 2 years, they said. Like, big whoop. I never did get my glasses. I make do with the old ones.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Same here. Maybe one day we'll have enough cash to go buy glasses, huh?


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Boy, What a relief!   I can hardly wait to slip into this darling little Vera Wang cocktail dress I bought just for the occasion,
> along with the Gucci bag.



Thats funny, Falcon. Remind me to return my nylons.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2014)

Our local Lions Club does a very good community outreach project; maybe it's more than just local. They send a van around which gives free vision and glaucoma tests, and they prescribe glasses. Those glasses that people donate to them are analyzed and sorted according to prescription, and many of them are given to people who need glasses but can't afford them. Maybe that should be more publicized.

I don't belong to the Lions, but just wrote an article about them for our local paper. I've become a big admirer of this organization since learning about their many good projects. (They also help the hearing impaired by recycling hearing aids, and do a lot for inner city kids.)


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 1, 2014)

Please watch this video... its worth it... and shows a very humane side to this whole situation.


----------



## Justme (Jun 2, 2014)

It must be horrible feeling you are born into the wrong body. If a person genuinely feels this way, and psychological assessment bears that out, they should be entitled to have their gender reassignment done under the healthcare provision.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 2, 2014)

Justme said:


> It must be horrible feeling you are born into the wrong body.  .



My thinking is THERE IS NO SUCH THING. a little shock to the brain or somply stopping listening to all these fake experts might help.


----------

